# Mexico Reviews for April 2006



## KristinB (Apr 6, 2006)

*Updated*

Rancho Banderas Vacation Villas
Destiladeras
Review by: Norris Minick

Club Cascadas de Baja
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Norris Minick


----------



## KristinB (Apr 19, 2006)

*New*

Hotel El Castellano
Merida
Review by: Geoff Bronner

*Updated*

The Grand Mayan Acapulco
Acapulco
Review by: Arline Kennedy

The Royal Caribbean
Cancun
Review by: Karen Gunderson

RHC/Park Royal Villas Ixtapa
Ixtapa
Review by: Dan MacIndoe

The Royal Islander
Cancun
Review by: Mark Stahl

Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Tony

Club Internacional de Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Ellis Toussier

Club Regina Los Cabos at Westin
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Maria Yip

Condominios Plaza del Sol
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Randal Bauer

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: Craig Nuckols


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2006)

The links above are broken.  Go here for fixed links.


----------



## KristinB (Apr 19, 2006)

My apologies to everyone.  I'm working from a public computer on Grand Cayman (and it's an iMac, which I'm unfamiliar with).  You can always go the the most recent Mexico reviews page as well.  (Hopefully that link works.)

Thanks to Steve for fixing the links!

Edited to add:
I think I just figured out what happened.  I had drafted the above posting, and then couldn't post because of the server load problems.  So I saved the text as a draft of an e-mail message until I came back.  My web mail program must have added in the additional characters.


----------

